# Shaving a cat at home--what clippers?



## Jack&Harley

Jack has a few mats that really need to be shaved. We tried using hubby's hair clippers but they just wouldn't do the job--Jack will let us however the clippers won't work. Does anyone recommend a set of actual pet groomers? We need to buckle down on combing him and we will but we need to get rid of these few mats first and start fresh.

I was going to take him to the vet for a full lion cut but I hate to see that when its just a few mats. 

Thanks
Leslie


----------



## marie73

Take a comb and stick it between Jack's skin and the mat. Then take a pair of scissors and cut the mat on the other side of the comb, so there's no chance of nicking the skin.

Cinderella had some really bad matting a couple months ago, and it was too close for my comfort. But her groomer can comb anything out and Cinderella will let her.


----------



## Leazie

If you want to buy pet clippers Andis is a good company. I use Andis AGC Super 2 Speed Clippers for grooming my dogs. A #10 blade is what a use for their faces and backs (they are cocker spaniels).

There is a product called The Stuff which is helpful for getting out mats.


----------



## Heidi n Q

I bought something that looks like this, but mine is white/gray. Same concept with the curved rake-teeth that have a razor edge on the inner curve. I can comb it right though the bigger mats and hold the smaller ones as it work the comb against the small ones to cut them out. The width of the curved teeth keep the skin away from the razor edges.









I also want to get some *cat* clippers. My horse clippers are fine for coarse horse-hair but don't do diddley on super-fine cat hair. I wind up using my husband's clippers. Though even *those* had a difficult time unless I used scissors to remove the bulk and then smoothed the hatchet-job with the clippers.

Progression of a clipping; scissors and clippers. Shasta:


----------



## Jack&Harley

Well I ordered a pair of andis clippers. I think once they get here it will just be the decision of whether to do a full shave on his body and leave legs, head and tail. I hate to do just 5 or 6 mats and him look all patchy and have the hair grow back funny. Although I also hate to do it all and him be cold--although he likes to lay under blankets. By the end of the week he'll have a hair cut so I'll be sure to update and post pictures.

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q

Yeah, I couldn't do the 'patches' on Shasta so I did a sort of "saddle" area along her back, from shoulders to hips. It grows out very nicely, and she always seems to enjoy having less fur. She gets very active and runs around a lot more than usual. I have also shaved her in the winter so I don't think it affects them too much as our house is climate-controlled and usually around 73* all year.


----------



## Jack&Harley

Our Andis clippers are officially here and we will be beginning the cat shaving process soon. I will update with pictures as we progress. Cross some fingers and paws for us.

Leslie


----------



## Heidi n Q

8O ...should I send bandaids? 8O


----------



## Leazie

...or a tranquilizer for you? Remember to oil your blades before you use them, and touch the blade from time to time to make sure it is not getting too hot.


----------



## Heidi n Q

TIPS:
Shasta is very easy for me to clip alone. I take up the rugs in the smallest bathroom (_clippers can reach everywhere from the plug_) and close us in. Frazzle will just crouch down and 'talk' to me in little meh's and meow's while we converse about the process. She also responds very well to a scruff-hold, so I can put a clothes-pin on her scruff and get a lot done that way; able to use both of my hands, one on the clippers and the other smoothing her skin flat so the clippers run smoothly over her fur to cut it evenly.


----------



## gunterkat

Fingers and paws crossed. Ambulance and ER on standby. 8O


----------



## Jack&Harley

Wanted to update--progress is good, slow and steady. I feel like a terrible horrible cat meowmy. I didn't realize the mats on Jack and I'm really down on myself. Jack is being patient--last night didn't go very well due to a bad thunderstorm, which Jack is petrified of, so our session ended early, so he could hide. Tonight we made good progress just slow. I got a lot of the mats out with scissors for the most part just need to get the rest with the clippers. Have a surprise party tomorrow night so probably wont' finish the job until Saturday or Sunday unless I can convince him to let mommy work alone. I will post pictures when done.

Thanks for the warm thoughts  

Leslie and Jack


----------



## Heidi n Q

Sounds like things are going pretty well! 
I found our biggest problem with matting was actually due to how people pet the cat. If everyone would pet and scrubble their fingers in the same direction as hair growth, we didn't get so many tangles. The worst areas were cheeks and rumps, where most people just want to stop petting and hold their fingers there, scrubbling in a circular motion. That creates tangles. Go ahead and scrubble, but keep those fingers moving in the same 'combing' direction of the hair growth.
Other areas would be chest, elbows and 'pants' just from the cat's daily activities. Good food also helped cut down on hair loss (shedding) that contributed to snarls but cats who are in poor health can get them too, as my two shorthaired cats (Mousie and Reilly) did when they weren't feeling well and/or unable to groom themselves.


----------



## Jack&Harley

Well I'd say we are 95% done. It just needs smoothed over on the back and his rump done. He has been very patient and I've promised him that the back shave should hopefully never need done again--just the rump shave which will always be necessary in this long haired cat fuzzy butt household.

I will try and post some pictures--I'll admit life is nothing short of hectic right now, we close on our new house in about 10 days and with hubby's work schedule most of the packing has been left to me. Between the preparing the house, the cats and the box turtles (4 weeks before hibernation!!) for the move I'm nothing short of stressed!

Leslie


----------

